# 2nd Annual Smoke on the Square - Franklin, IN - June 22-23



## thinbluebbq (Mar 28, 2012)

Just thought I would post our contest.  We got great feedback last year and this year will be bigger and better.  We've increased the total purse and we are making the event even bigger and better.  The event is right downtown on the square and last year we have over 5,000 people in attendance to check out the festivities.  This year we have a strict limit of 30 teams and we are already 1/3 full of paid teams.  So if you are interested please contact me right away.  You can find entry forms and more information at the link below.  Thanks.

www.thinbluebbq.us/smokeonthesquare


----------

